# Got some new Cockroaches today!



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2009)

These just came in and they must of wanted some water, as soon as I put this in, it was like school let out for recess and everyone ran to the water fountain!

These are Blatta Lateralis!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 29, 2009)

Hehehe...


----------



## Orin (Jul 30, 2009)

Now you just have to get a nice looking species.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 30, 2009)

Burrowing species make for good pets. My philosophy on cockroaches is: the slower moving, the better. That way I'll be able to see it attempting to crawl up my pant leg  :lol:


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Orin, I did try to get her to take some of my hissers! Guess she likes the ones that housewives hate most!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2009)

what u mean hypo?


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 9, 2009)

I had posted "free" hissers awhile back. You said you were interested but needed to finish some work on the bug room. I never heard back. I assumed you found/decided on something else.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 10, 2009)

Mantises do love a winged (male) B. lateralis! Just ordered another 1000 feeders myself because my lizards tore through the last thousand too quickly (again).


----------

